# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ

## dimitriskai

Εχω ηδη γράψει οτι εχω δ.διαταραχή,μια απορία ομως παραμένει, τι είναι αυτο που μας βγάζει συναισθηματικά εξω απο τα όρια,γιατί ερχονται αυτα τα πάνω και τα κάτω,η αλήθεια είναι οτι ρώτησα τον γιατρό μου αλλα απέφυγε να απαντήσει,ίσως πιστεύει οτι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω η΄δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρω,εγω όμως θέλω να μάθω.Αν λοιπόν κάποιος ξέρει ας μου πει.

----------


## arktos

Δημήτρη, γεια! Αυτό δε ξέρω να σου το απαντήσω. Εγώ τώρα είμαι στα κάτω μου. Τι φάρμακα παίρνεις?

----------


## dimitriskai

καλησπέρα,τα φάρμακα που παίρνω είναι:efexor,depakin,tegretol,risperdal.
Μάλλον και εσυ εχει δ.διαταραχή και είπες οτι είσαι στα κάτω.Πάρε λοιπόν βαθειά ανάσα και σκέψου κάτι ευχάριστο κάτι που θα σε ΄κανε να χαμογελάσεις. :Wink:

----------


## arktos

Eγώ παίρνω depakine &amp; ladose. Εύκολο να χαμγελάσω, αλλά να αισθανθώ πραγματικά ευτυχισμένη είναι το δύσκολο. Όπως δύσκολο μου είναι να πάω και στο γραφείο αύριο.

----------


## dimitriskai

Πρ\&#039;επει να σφήξεις τα δόντια και να πας στο γραφείο,τώρα για το ευτηχισμένη\&#039;\&#039; και ποιος είναι; σαν πολλά να ζητάς! απλά χαλαρωσε και σκέψου θετικά

----------


## arktos

θα πάω, γιατί δε με παίρνει για άλλες κοπάνες. Καληνύχτα! θέλω να τα ξαναπούμε. Μαίρη

----------


## dimitriskai

Εδω γυρω θα ειμαι, καληνυχτα με θετικες σκεψεις οκ;

----------

